# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Άρρωστη καρδερίνα?

## αντρικος

καλημερα σε ολους.... σημερα το πρωι παρατηρισα την καρδερινα να εχει καποια συμτωματα που δεν μου αρεσαν ειναι πρυσμενο οχι συνεχεια ομως και οταν φουσκωσει κληνει και τα ματια διστυχως τωρα πρεπει να παω δουλεια τα εχω μεσα στο σπιτη του χτυμα και ο ηλιος απλα θελω να μου πειτε αν πρεπει να παρω καποια φαρμακα απο φαρμακειο να τα εχω εδω για οτι χρειαστει το λεω αυτο γιατι μενο σε χωριο και δεν εχουμε  φαρμακειο κοντα απλα να παρο 3-4 φαρμακα απαραιτιτα που ισως χρειαστουν για την περιπτωση και για πιο μετα! να πω οτι αυτη ι καρδερινα ειναι 2 χρονια σε κλουβι...

----------


## geam

η καρδερίνα εχει δαχτυλίδι κλειστου τυπου????

----------


## αντρικος

Οχι φιλε γιωργο δεν εχει αλλα οπως ειπα την εχω 2 χρονια ισως και λιγο παραπανω και πρωτη φορα την βλεπω ετσι ειναι πολυ ηρεμη τρωει και απο το χερι ειναι το καλυτερο φτεροτο μου φιλαρακι και δεν θελω να παθει τιποτα!!!

----------


## jk21

Αντρεα οσα χρονια και να ειναι ενα αγριοπουλι σε κλουβι ,το προβλημα των κοκκιδιων (αν ειναι κατι τετοιο ) και του στρεσσαρισματος του πουλιου μπορει να μειωνεται ,αλλα δεν εξαλειφεται .θα προσπαθησουμε να σε βοηθησουμε οσο μπορουμε σε θεμα υγειας ,αλλα να ξερεις οτι και να γινει καλα ,μονο εκει εξω θα ειναι ευτυχισμενο

παρε απο φαρμακειο ή μαγαζι με κτηνιατρικα φαρμακα και για μεγαλυτερα ζωα σκευασμα που να περιεχει την ουσια 

toltrazuril   ειτε το baycox 2.5%  ειτε οποιο αλλο βρεις στην κυπρο  και ενα σκευασμα συνδιασμο τριμεθοπριμης με σουλφαχλωρπυριδαζινη ή σουλφαμεθοξαζολη ή αλλο ειδος σουλφοναμιδης  .στην ελλαδα πχ υπαρχει το cosumix plus (σκονη ) και το bactrimel ή  septrin  (σιροπια ) αντιστοιχα .Ισως εκει υπαρχει και το bactrim που υπαρχει σε αλλα μερη της ευρωπης 
παρε και συρριγγα του 1 ml 

και ανεβασε μας φωτο της κοιλιας του πουλιου (πανω απο την αμαρα ) να φαινεται το δερμα και της καρινας του (στηθους )

αλλα και κουτσουλιες του (αν γινεται σε λευκο χαρτι κουζινας αλλα και οπου ηδη εχει ) 

μεχρι να τις ανεβασεις ,αν μπορεις πιο γρηγορα να μας πεις αν μοιαζουν με καποια απο εδω

*Ασθένειες των πουλιών συντροφιάς: συνοπτικός οδηγός συμπτωμάτων ( pet bird diseases )*

----------


## αντρικος

Το ξερω φιλε δημητρη οτι και να πεις εχεις δικαιο και το ξερω ιδη μπηκα σε καποιες σκεψεις.... Ευχαρισρω πολυ για την γρηγορη απαντιση θα παω σε λιγο σε φαρμακιο αν δεν εχει σε εκει θα παω σε καπιοι κτηνιατρο να τα παρω και μολις παω σπιτη θα ανεβασω φοτο για να σας βοηθισω  ευχαριστω και παλι!

----------


## jk21

αν το πουλι εχει μελανη κοιλια  ή ετσι και αλλιως αν παρεις φαρμακο που μια ουσια του να εχει το συνθετικο σουλφα  ,να ψαξεις και για σκετη βιταμινη κ σε φαρμακειο πχ το konakion

----------


## αντρικος

Οκ κυριε δημητρη τα εχω γραψει ολα σε μια κολλα γιατι θα τα ξεχασω :winky:  θα προσπαθισω να παω συντομα σπιτη γιατι εχω την  εννοια του και το σκεφτομαι αν ειναι καλα...

----------


## αντρικος

[IMG][/IMG] παιδια μολις μπηκα σπιτη το βλεπω σε χειροτερι κατασταση δημητρη τελικα το μονο που ωρικα ειναι το deprim σε συροπη περιεχει μεσα τρομεθοπριμη και σουφλαμεθοξαζολη τι κανω τωρα εχει παθει πανικο!!!!

----------


## jk21

να βγαλεις φωτο κοιλια (πιο χαμηλα ) και κουτσουλιες .εχει αρχιζει να εχει κοφτερη καρινα αλλα εχω δει και χειροτερες

θελω να μου πεις αν εχει σε mg αυτο το σκευασμα 

http://www.medsafe.govt.nz/profs/dat...Deprimsusp.pdf

Deprim 
Sulfamethoxazole 200mg and Trimethoprim 40mg per 5mL Oral 

για να σου φτιαξω δοσολογια 

το bactrimel ειναι ιδιο αλλα με διπλασια πυκνοτητα ανα 5 ml φαρμακου

400MG/5ML  + 80MG/5ML 


θελω λοιπον  να μου γραψεις τι λεει απανω το κουτι για τα mg τριμεθοπριμης και σουλφαμεθοξαζολης 

συρριγκα εχεις παρει; 

πρωτα για το φαρμακο μετα οι φωτο

----------


## αντρικος

λεει deprim 100ml  τριμεθοθοπριμη  40mg σουφλαμεθοξαζολη 200mg

----------


## αντρικος

εχω παρη και συριγγα 1ml

----------


## jk21

οκ σου στελνω δοσολογια με πμ .να μην την διαδωσεις στην κυπρο γιατι δεν ειναι για καθε περιπτωση η ιδια .οποιος χρειαστει να μου πεις τοτε 

θα σου στειλω δοσολογια για διαλυση στο νερο που θα αρχιζεις να δινεις οταν το πουλι γινει καλυτερα (σε 2 -3 μερες )

θα σου στειλω και δοσολογια πυκνης διαλυσης στο νερο για να δωσεις απο το διαλυμα  0.25 ml διαλυματος το πρωι κατευθειαν στο στομα με συρριγκα   (σημερα θα δωσεις αμεσα ) και  0.25 διαλυματος το απογευμα   για 5-6 μερες (θα σου πω στην πορεια )

----------


## αντρικος

ευχαριστω κυριε δημητρη οτι και να πω ειναι λιγο ευχαριστω!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

δεν υπαρχει το baycox στην Κυπρο?

----------


## αντρικος

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG] ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα!

----------


## jk21

δεν δειχνει για κοκκιδια ,αλλα η κουτσουλια ειναι χαλια .Ανοιξε το στομα και κοιτα αν εχει εστω και ενα λευκο κομματακι σαν και αυτα

CE05B358-C066-4F9A-90D7-61C1581338BF-206-0000000EDAA36E82_zps1616b36c.jpg

ή εστω λευκη επιφανεια .Αν δεν εχει κατι απο αυτα ,ειδικα το πρωτο ,τοτε με το deprim συντομα θα ειναι καλυτερα πιστευω

----------


## αντρικος

οχι δημητρη δεν εχει τιποτα καθαρο στομα ουτε λευκο κομματακι! και εγω αυτο ελπιζω αλλα τι μπορει να το προκαλεσε αυτο?

----------


## οδυσσέας

το πουλι ειναι εξω η μεσα? τι εδωσες για φαγητο τις προηγουμενες 2-3 μερες? αλαξες μηπως μειγμα σπορων? καθε ποτε του αλαζεις σπορους? ειναι παρεα με αλλα πουλια?

----------


## αντρικος

ειναι μεσα το μονο που εδωσα ειναι αυγο βραστο και μπροκολο πολυ καλα πλημενο ναι το ειχα με ακομη ενα καρδερινακι 8ηλυκο αλλα τωρα τα εχω χωριστα λογου αυτου που εγινε..

----------


## οδυσσέας

βγαλε φωτογραφια απο κοιλια και κοτσιλιες και απο το θηλυκο.

----------


## αντρικος

καλημερα παιδια αν και για μενα δεν ειναι γιατι διστυχος δεν τα καταφερε ο μικρος μας στεναχωρεθικα πολυ καλο σου ταξιδι φιλε :sad:

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΤΡΕΑ λυπαμαι ... η αληθεια ηταν οτι βλεποντας καθαρη την κοιλια του πουλιου ημουν πιο αισιοδοξος ,ασχετα αν η κουτσουλια ηταν χαλια .... η κοιλιτσα του παρεμενει ετσι; αποκτησε τωρα ή λίγο πριν πεθανει γκρι ή γκριζολαδι χρωμα; μπορεις να δεις ;

να μας βαλεις κουτσουλιες και απο το αλλο πουλακι !

----------


## koukoulis

Λυπάμαι για την απώλειά σου. Τώρα νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να σκεφτείς πολύ σοβαρά, αφού διαβάσεις τα σχετικά θέματα για τα αγριοπούλια, αν και πως και υπό ποίες συνθήκες θα απελευθερώσεις όποιο άλλο πιασμένο έχεις στην κατοχή σου. Φαντάζομαι ότι αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι αφενός δεν αξίζει να έχεις ένα πουλί στην εκτροφή σου, το οποίο πριν πεθάνει ενδεχομένως να μεταδόσει ασθένειες στα υπόλοιπα, το οποίο επίσης θα πεθάνει πρόωρα και το οποίο είναι αμαρτία να κρατάς σκλαβωμένο ενάντια στη φύση και στη θέλησή του. Σκέψου, διάβασε και πράξε ανάλογα...και αν θέλεις ενημέρωσέ μας σχετικά.

----------


## αντρικος

Το ξερω το ξερω ειλικρινα νιοθω τηψεις :sad:  το θυληκο εχει λιγο εξω καρινα μονο αλλα δεν ειναι πρισμενο και εχει ενεργεια!

----------


## αντρικος

[IMG][/IMG] κουτσουλιες θηλυκου η κοιλια καθαρι αλλα εχει εξω καρινα ουτε πρισμενο και τρωει πινει κανονικα αλλα πρασινα= προβλημα στο συκοτι σωστα? :sad:

----------


## jk21

μπορει να ειναι απο το κεντρικο τμημα το χρωμα και στην περιφερεια .δεν με τρελενει το χρωμα (θετικα ) ,ειδικα αν δεν εχει φαει καποιο χορταρικο .θα βοηθουσε πολυ ενα βιντεακι να βλεπαμε τη συμπεριφορα του ,πριν προχωρησεις σε κατι αλλο

----------


## αντρικος

το εχω μεσα δημητρη στο σπιτη και βασικα βλεπω κοιμαται να το ξυπνησω να βγαλω βιντεο η αυριο το πρωι?

----------


## jk21

οχι δεν το ενοχλεις τωρα που  κοιμαται ! αυριο πρωι

----------


## αντρικος

καλημερα δυστιχος ειχαμε διακοπη ρευματος και το κινητο μου δεν εχει μπαταρια για βιντεοοο :Mad0163:  :Mad0163:  ειναι στην ιδια κατασταση περιπου... κουτσουλιες το ιδιο χωρις χορταρικα αλλα ακομη πινει και τρωει μονο του και το βλεπω οτι δεν ειναι τοσο πρισμενο σημερα!

----------


## αντρικος

η καρδερινα ειναι σε αρκετα καλυτερη κατασταση και πιστευω αυριο το πρωι πρωτα ο θεος θα ειναι ελευθερο να πεταξει στα ουρανια!!

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΤΡΕΑ αν αποφασισες οτι εχει ερθει η ωρα (εσυ εχεις εικονα απο κοντα ) τοτε προσπαθησε να γινει οπως σου ειπα στο πμ 


α και βγαλε και κανενα βιντεακι σαν αυτα 

*Απελευθερώσεις ιθαγενών. Η επιστροφή στο πραγματικό τους σπίτι!*

----------


## PAIANAS

> ΑΝΤΡΕΑ λυπαμαι ... η αληθεια ηταν οτι βλεποντας καθαρη την κοιλια του πουλιου ημουν πιο αισιοδοξος ,ασχετα αν η κουτσουλια ηταν χαλια .... η κοιλιτσα του παρεμενει ετσι; αποκτησε τωρα ή λίγο πριν πεθανει γκρι ή γκριζολαδι χρωμα; μπορεις να δεις ;
> 
> να μας βαλεις κουτσουλιες και απο το αλλο πουλακι !


H αλήθεια Δημήτρη είναι ότι το πουλάκι ''το'δειχνε'' ότι δεν θ'αντέξει παρά ώρες η μέρες .Νομίζω ότι αν διάβασε το νήμα ο aeras θα συμφωνεί .
Απλά η ελπίδα πεθαίνει πάντα τελευταία .

----------


## οδυσσέας

> H αλήθεια Δημήτρη είναι ότι το πουλάκι ''το'δειχνε'' ότι δεν θ'αντέξει παρά ώρες η μέρες .Νομίζω ότι αν διάβασε το νήμα ο aeras θα συμφωνεί .
> Απλά η ελπίδα πεθαίνει πάντα τελευταία .


Νικο απο τι αρρωστια πιστευεις οτι ''πηγε'' το πουλι?

----------


## αντρικος

παιδια το αρσενικο διστυχος δεν τα καταφερε αλλα το θυληκο που εχει μινει ειναι σχετικα λιγο καλυτερα και αυτο τρωει και πινη νερο μονο του αν αυριο ειναι καλυτερα θα το αφησω μακαρι να ειναι!!!

----------


## PAIANAS

Μετά Χριστό προφήτες ..αλλά η κουτσουλιά εμένα μου ''έδειξε'' πίθανότατα πρόβλημα στο συκώτι (βακτήρια η παράσιτα) η κάποια μόλυνση από μύκητες ..κι αυτή μπορεί να ήταν και στον πρόλοβο αν δεν φαινόταν κάτι στο ράμφος .
Δεν έγραψα κάτι γιατί το θεωρούσα εξ αρχής ''τελειωμένο'', όπως παρουσιάστηκε η κουτσουλιά και κυρίως το ίδιο στις φωτογραφίες.

----------


## αντρικος

:sad:   :sad:  ασχημα νεα δηλαδη? :sad:

----------


## PAIANAS

To κίτρινο στην κουτσουλιά, οφείλεται κατά κύριο λόγο στην υπερέκκριση χολής ..Άρα για κάποιο λόγο το συκώτι δεν ανταποκρίνεται/δεν λειτουργεί σωστά .
Μάλλον όταν πρόσεξε το πρόβλημα, ήταν ήδη αργά .

----------


## οδυσσέας

στη φωτογραφια του πουλιου εκτος απο την καρινα, ειδες και κατι αλλο στην κοιλια?

----------


## jk21

η εικονα της κουτσουλιας ηταν χαλια .Ηλπιζα σε βακτηριο που θα μπορουσε να ειναι αναστρεψιμο και με εκανε αισιοδοξο η κοιλια που εξωτερικα εδειχνε καθαρη και το συκωτι της ,αν και οχι ορατη πληρως η περιοχη του ,δεν εδειχνε να εξεχει σε ογκο γιατι θα το βλεπαμε .η μορφη της κουτσουλιας ηταν καθαρη διαρροια και δεν μπορουσε να μας δωσει ασφαλη συμπερασματα για το αν τα υγρα ηταν κιτρινα (ωστε να δικαιολογουν συκωτι ) ή το ελαχιστο κεντρικο μερος .Αν ηταν κιτρινο χωρις επηρεασμο απο αυγοτροφη (αν ειχε φαει μονο αυγοτροφη ισως να υπηρχε επηρεασμος ) εδειχνε καμπυλοβακτηριο που μονο η ερυθρομυκινη πιανει ,αλλα εμενα μου εδινε την αισθηση του πορτοκαλι (δηλαδη οτι υπηρχε μικρη αιμοραγια στο γαστρεντερικο απο καποιο βακτηριο ) 

οτι και να ηταν ,εμενα αυτο που με νοιαζει τωρα ειναι η θηλυκια ,που ο Αντρικος λεει οτι ειναι λιγο καλυτερα .... δηλαδη ηταν αρρωστη ; ακουω ηταν πρησμενη ... δεν μου ειχες πει κατι στη προσωπικη επικοινωνια για πρηξιμο ...

φωτο κοιλια και κουτσουλιες και ας ειναι καλυτερα !

----------


## αντρικος

πριν το εβλεπα καλυτερα τωρα ομως οχι :sad:  καθετε στον πατο πρισμενο δεν το βλεπω καλα ακριβως οπως ηταν το αρσενικο κοιλια καθαρι αλλα εξω καρινα :sad:  σου ειπα  δημητρη και για πριξημο:/

----------


## PAIANAS

> η εικονα της κουτσουλιας ηταν χαλια .Ηλπιζα σε βακτηριο που θα μπορουσε να ειναι αναστρεψιμο και με εκανε αισιοδοξο η κοιλια που εξωτερικα εδειχνε καθαρη και το συκωτι της ,αν και οχι ορατη πληρως η περιοχη του ,δεν εδειχνε να εξεχει σε ογκο γιατι θα το βλεπαμε .η μορφη της κουτσουλιας ηταν καθαρη διαρροια και δεν μπορουσε να μας δωσει ασφαλη συμπερασματα για το αν τα υγρα ηταν κιτρινα (ωστε να δικαιολογουν συκωτι ) ή το ελαχιστο κεντρικο μερος .Αν ηταν κιτρινο χωρις επηρεασμο απο αυγοτροφη (αν ειχε φαει μονο αυγοτροφη ισως να υπηρχε επηρεασμος ) εδειχνε καμπυλοβακτηριο που μονο η ερυθρομυκινη πιανει ,αλλα εμενα μου εδινε την αισθηση του πορτοκαλι (δηλαδη οτι υπηρχε μικρη αιμοραγια στο γαστρεντερικο απο καποιο βακτηριο ) 
> 
> οτι και να ηταν ,εμενα αυτο που με νοιαζει τωρα ειναι η θηλυκια ,που ο Αντρικος λεει οτι ειναι λιγο καλυτερα .... δηλαδη ηταν αρρωστη ; ακουω ηταν πρησμενη ... δεν μου ειχες πει κατι στη προσωπικη επικοινωνια για πρηξιμο ...
> 
> φωτο κοιλια και κουτσουλιες και ας ειναι καλυτερα !


Eλπίζω η παρακάτω παρατήρηση / επισήμανση να μην εκλειφθεί ως προσπάθεια συκοφάντησης η κακοπροαίρετη κριτική.
*Άλλωστε όποιος προσπαθήσει να μειώσει την προσπάθεια, τον αγώνα και την εν γένει προσφορά ανθρώπων όπως ο jk, κινδυνεύει να γίνει γραφικός αν όχι γελοίος..
*Όμως ....το να λέει ο κάθε Παιάνας η όποιος άλλος , ''βγάλε ΄΄βγάλε φωτό την κοιλιά και αφού τη δω πήγαινε να αγοράσεις τριμεθοπρίμη η οξυτετρακυκλίνη...είναι παρακινδυνευμένο αν όχι επικίνδυνο.
Πολλές φορές (κι εγώ το έχω κάνει), γνωρίζοντας ότι το πουλάκι πιθανότατα δεν θα πάει ποτέ για εξετάσεις, και κάτω από το φόβο να καταλήξει αβοήθητο, προτείνουμε κάποιες ''θεραπείες''.
Ο μόνος εντεταλμένος, υπεύθυνος και αρμόδιος για διάγνωση και υποδείξεις φαρμάκων , είναι ΜΟΝΟ ο γιατρός.

Αυτός έφαγε τα χρόνια του στο θρανίο, στο αγροτικό, και έχει αντιμετωπίσει πλήθος παρόμοιων καταστάσεων και προβλημάτων ...όλοι οι υπόλοιποι, είμαστε απλά ''εμπειρικοί'', ιντερνετικοί η απλά αλμπάνηδες !

----------


## οδυσσέας

το να δώσεις ένα δυνατό φάρμακο σε ένα πουλί που είναι στα τελευταία του, μπορεί να είναι παρακινδυνευμένο, αλλά κερδίζεις σε εμπειρία, ότι με αυτή τη μέθοδο δεν κατάφερες κάτι και να δεις τι μπορείς να κάνεις για να σώσεις τα υπόλοιπα πουλιά. 

μακάρι να είχαμε όλοι την δυνατότητα να συμβουλευόμαστε κτηνιάτρους αλλά δεν την έχουμε, οπότε μέσα από την εμπειρία κάποιον παλιών εκτροφέων προσπαθούμε να σώσουμε τα πουλιά.
Μέσα από την φωτογραφία της κοιλιά και της κοτσιλιας μπορούμε τουλάχιστον να αποκλείσουμε κάποιες ασθένειες από ότι να μαντεύουμε τι μπορεί να έχει το πουλί.

----------


## koukoulis

> καλημερα δυστιχος ειχαμε διακοπη ρευματος και το κινητο μου δεν εχει μπαταρια για βιντεοοο ειναι στην ιδια κατασταση περιπου... κουτσουλιες το ιδιο χωρις χορταρικα αλλα ακομη πινει και τρωει μονο του και το βλεπω οτι δεν ειναι τοσο πρισμενο σημερα!


Στο ποστ 24 λες ότι δεν έχει πρησμένη κοιλιά, ενώ τώρα λες ότι δεν είναι τόσο πρησμένο. Δλδ, τελικά είναι πρησμένο; Πρήστηκε μέσα σε λίγες ώρες;

----------


## αντρικος

Οταν ειπα γεια πρισμενο δεν εννοουσα πρισμενη κοιλια εννοουσα φουσκομενο το φτερομα του ισως εκανα λαθος το πως το εξηγησα συγνωμη..

----------


## koukoulis

Και τώρα βρε Αντρίκο, τι κάνουμε; Έχεις πρόσβαση σε πτηνίατρο μπας και σωθεί το πουλι;

----------


## jk21

Νικο ευχομαι ολοι να πειστουν να πηγαινουν τα πουλακια τους στο γιατρο και πριν απο ολα εσυ που σωστα λες οτι λες ! ομως ο jk δεν εχει ματαιωσει κανενος την επισκεψη σε γιατρο ,εχει παροτρυνει πολλους οχι μονο δημοσια ,αλλα και στην προσωπικη επικοινωνια που πολλοι εχουν και εχω το θαρρος να το πω ,γιατι ολοι αυτοι που το διαβαζουν το ξερουν .Ας παμε στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα .... ουτε γιατρους στην κυπρο ξερω για να παροτρυνω το φιλο να τους επισκεφτει ,ουτε εκεινος ειχε τη δυνατοτητα με το πουλι φουσκωμενο και την κουτσουλια χαλια ,να βρει εκεινη την ωρα .Ρωτησε τον Αντρικο ευθεως ... θα πηγαινε την Τριτη το βραδυ σε γιατρο; θα παει αυριο πρωι πρωι το θηλυκο; 

Ας δουμε Αντρικο κοιλια και κουτσουλια του πουλιου και ας πουμε ο καθενας ,επι της ουσιας τι προτεινει !

----------


## αντρικος

Ρε παιδια ηρεμηστε ο  jk γνωριζει παρα πολλα παραπανο απο εμενα και προσπαθισε να κανει οτι μπορουσε και εγω προσοπικα τον ευχαριστω παρα πολυ γιατι λιγοι στεκονται και λενε ας ειναι και την γνωμη να βοηθισουν αλλο την σημερον ημερα και εγω το εκτιμισα και μην ξεχνατε δεν ειμαστε θεοι οτι γινει θα γινει! Διστυχος θα το ιθελα να το παρω κτινιατρο αλλα λογου οικονομικου δισκολο....

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΤΡΙΚΟ ασε τον jk .... αυτος εχει τον δρομο του  ... και συ εχεις ενα πουλακι που εχει προβλημα και πρεπει να δουμε τις κουτσουλιες του ,αν οχι την κοιλια του λογω ασχημης ωρας (ομως αν το βλεπεις να επιδεινωνεται ισως να ειναι αυριο αργα )

----------


## PAIANAS

> Νικο ευχομαι ολοι να πειστουν να πηγαινουν τα πουλακια τους στο γιατρο και πριν απο ολα εσυ που σωστα λες οτι λες ! ομως ο jk δεν εχει ματαιωσει κανενος την επισκεψη σε γιατρο ,εχει παροτρυνει πολλους οχι μονο δημοσια ,αλλα και στην προσωπικη επικοινωνια που πολλοι εχουν και εχω το θαρρος να το πω ,γιατι ολοι αυτοι που το διαβαζουν το ξερουν .Ας παμε στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα .... ουτε γιατρους στην κυπρο ξερω για να παροτρυνω το φιλο να τους επισκεφτει ,ουτε εκεινος ειχε τη δυνατοτητα με το πουλι φουσκωμενο και την κουτσουλια χαλια ,να βρει εκεινη την ωρα .Ρωτησε τον Αντρικο ευθεως ... θα πηγαινε την Τριτη το βραδυ σε γιατρο; θα παει αυριο πρωι πρωι το θηλυκο; 
> 
> Ας δουμε Αντρικο κοιλια και κουτσουλια του πουλιου και ας πουμε ο καθενας ,επι της ουσιας τι προτεινει !


Xαίρομαι που συμφωνούμε, ότι οι απόψεις που εκφράζονται σε ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ φόρουμ, αποτελούν προσωπικές εκτιμήσεις και ΔΕΝ απορρέουν από επιστημονική κατάρτιση, τεκμηρίωση η επαγγελματική επάρκεια.
Αυτό είναι η ουσία και λυπάμαι που μερικές φορές η ουσία γίνεται ..λεπτομέρεια  .
Εγώ Δημήτρη ..μέχρι να φθάσω να μιλάω για φάρμακα, διάβασα βιβλιοθήκες , έθαψα αρκετά πουλάκια και πάλι γιατρός δεν είμαι, ούτε και προσπαθώ να γίνω . 
Είσαι σίγουρος ότι κάθε νέο μέλος θα κάτσει να διαβάσει, να πειραματιστεί, να παιδευτεί (με όρεξη και μεράκι), η θα βλέπει τον κάθε jk η Παιάνα σα σωτήρα πεφωτισμένο ?

Ας βγάλει φωτό την κοιλιά ο Αντρίκος ....

----------


## jk21

> Νικο ευχομαι ολοι να πειστουν να πηγαινουν τα πουλακια τους στο γιατρο και πριν απο ολα εσυ που σωστα λες οτι λες ! ομως ο jk δεν εχει ματαιωσει κανενος την επισκεψη σε γιατρο ,εχει παροτρυνει πολλους οχι μονο δημοσια ,αλλα και στην προσωπικη επικοινωνια που πολλοι εχουν και εχω το θαρρος να το πω ,γιατι ολοι αυτοι που το διαβαζουν το ξερουν .Ας παμε στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα .... ουτε γιατρους στην κυπρο ξερω για να παροτρυνω το φιλο να τους επισκεφτει ,ουτε εκεινος ειχε τη δυνατοτητα με το πουλι φουσκωμενο και την κουτσουλια χαλια ,να βρει εκεινη την ωρα .Ρωτησε τον Αντρικο ευθεως ... θα πηγαινε την Τριτη το βραδυ σε γιατρο; θα παει αυριο πρωι πρωι το θηλυκο; 
> 
> Ας δουμε Αντρικο κοιλια και κουτσουλια του πουλιου και ας πουμε ο καθενας ,επι της ουσιας τι προτεινει !


jk21 εκπαιδευτικος ηλεκτρονικος (γνωστο και επαναλαμβανομενο εν πολλοις παντου )  με χομπι τα πτηνα συντροφιας ! καλησπερα

----------


## xarhs

εμενα νικο αυτη η ''επιστημονικη κταρτιση'' , ''τεκμιριωση'' και ''επαγγελματικη επαρκεια'' μου εχουν ''σκοτωσει'' πολλα ζωα που αγαπουσα............
ειλικρινα εδω στο αγρινιο που μενω προτιμω να κανω ευθανασια παρα να παω σε κτηνιατρο.......!!!! και δεν το λεω για πλακα
ο καθενας αναλογα με το περιβαλλον του πραττει και αναλογως.........
τωρα αμα εισαι αθηνα δεν νομιζω ,αν εχει καποιος την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα , να το σκευτει για να παει σε καποιον ειδικο........
σιγουρα δεν μπορει να αντικατασταθει ενας ειδικος με κανεναν απο εδω μεσα........... σε βοηθεια ομως με οποινδηποτε τροπο , ισως και να μπορει.....!!

----------


## PAIANAS

Xάρω υπερθεματίζω και συμφωνώ απόλυτα ..Άλλωστε πτηνίατροι εξειδικευμένοι στη χώρα μας είναι λίγοι...
Απλά στα φόρουμ έχουμε κάνει μόδα το ''βγάλε φωτό την κοιλιά και την κουτσουλιά'' ..να κάνουμε γνωμάτευση ..
Κάποιος πρόσφατα με ρώτησε εδώ γιατί δεν βοηθάω τουλάχιστον στα ιθαγενή ..
Μα πάντα υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένοι που μιλάνε και κάνουν διάγνωση ..εγώ επαναλαμβάνω ότι κανείς μας δεν είναι γιατρός -όλοι έχουμε κλάψει πουλιά- έχουμε μόνο μικρή η σχετική ''εμπειρία'' και δεν μπορούμε να τους αντικαταστήσουμε !

Βάλτε το στο μυαλό σας όλοι οι νέοι ...κάποιοι παρουσιάζονται και πλασσάρονται (ειδικά στο facebook) , σα γιατροί και παντογνώστες επί πάσας ασθένειας των πουλιών ..και κάποιοι άλλοι -νεότεροι- τους βλέπουν και τους ακούνε σα ''Θεούς''.
Ο καθένας μας, μπορεί να ικανοποιεί το βίτσιο η τη ματαιοδοξία του..θέλει πολλή προσοχή, ειδικά σε θέματα ασθένειας!


*Αναπόφευκτο το off topic !

----------


## mariakappa

να που πρεπει να παρουσιαστω κι εγω στην συζητηση γιατι εγω ημουν αυτη που σε ρωτησα γιατι δεν συμμετεχεις στις αρρωστειες.
συμφωνω μαζι σου 150% στο οτι οταν αρρωσταινει ενα πουλακι μας πρεπει να πηγαινουμε στο γιατρο.και εγω εχω διαβασει παρα πολυ για ασθενειες παπαγαλων.δεν ξερω αν ειναι βιβλιοθηκες ολοκληρες αλλα σιγουρα εχω αφιερωσει παρα παρα πολλες ωρες για την καλυτερη διαβιωση και αντιμετωπιση ασθενειων.και παρολλο που εχω διαβασει πολυ οταν καποιο απο τα μικρα μου αρρωσταινει τρεχω κατευθειαν στο γιατρο.γιατι? γιατι φυσικα δεν ειμαι γιατρος ουτε εγω ουτε ο jk21.εγω ομως μενω αθηνα και με τις γνωσεις που εχω αποκτησει ξερω ποτε ο γιατρος μου λεει βλακειες και ποτε πραγματικα εχει εντοπισει το προβλημα.οταν ομως ενα μελος μενει επαρχια που δεν υπαρχει γιατρος που να ξερει απο πουλια , ή υπαρχει οικονομικο προβλημα καποιος πρεπει να βγαζει το φιδι απο την τρυπα.και αυτος ειναι ο jk21  που απο τη μια βοηθαει και απο την αλλη τα ακουει.οχι εγω αλλα ουτε εσυ δεν εχουμε τα κοτσια να προσπαθησουμε.φοβομαστε τις συνεπειες και δεν τολμουμε.οποιος τολμα ομως ισως δωσει την δυνατοτητα σε ενα πουλι να σωθει.οποιος δεν τολμα το καταδικαζει για παντα.

πραγματικα Νικο δεν καταλαβαινω και παλι την επιθεση σου.και παλι δεν βοηθας.επιτιθεσαι.και παλι τις ιδιες ερωτησεις θα σου κανω.και παλι τις ιδιες απαντησεις θα παρω.πολυ κουραστικο και δεν βοηθα την κατασταση.

----------


## PAIANAS

Tι δεν καταλαβαίνεις Μαρία ? 

Ότι δεν είμαι γιατρός , ούτε εγώ ούτε ο jk ?
Eίναι θέμα ''ούμπαλων'' να έχω μάθει 4-5 φάρμακα και να τα τσαμπουνάω για πάσα νόσον και για πάσα **** ?

Έγραψα παραπάνω ότι όλοι έχουμε αναγκαστεί να το κάνουμε, προκειμένου να μην καταλήξει μια ψυχούλα .

Υπάρχει όμως μια λεπτή διαχωριστική γραμμή ...λυπάμαι αν δεν είναι σε όλους ευδιάκριτη !

Ξέρεις πόσοι αξιόλογοι έχουν σταματήσει να γράφουν (όχι μόνο εδώ αλλά παντού), μην μπορώντας να ανεχθούν ''παντογνώστες'' ειδικά σε ιατρικά -άρα ''ευαίσθητα'' θέματα ?

Δεν υπάρχει επίθεση σε κανέναν και λυπάμαι αν το βλέπετε έτσι ...Ίσως υπάρχει προκατάλειψη !


*Επαναλαμβάνω ότι όποιος προσπαθήσει να εκμηδενίσει η να μειώσει την προσπάθεια, τον αγώνα και τη βοήθεια ανθρώπων όπως ο jk , θα σπάσει τα μούτρα του και θα γίνει το λιγότερο γραφικός ! 

*Αλλά άλλο το ένα και άλλο το άλλο ..δεν γίνεται να έχουμε γνώμη και πάντα λύση για όλα ...

Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις ?

----------


## mariakappa

καταλαβαινω πολυ καλα οτι προσπαθεις να δημιουργησεις οπως παντα αναστατωση γιατι ετσι θα πρεπει να μειωσεις την προσπαθεια αυτου του φορουμ για να δειξεις οτι υπαρχουν αλλα φορουμ (π.χ. αυτο το δημιουργησατε προσφατως) που κανουν καλυτερη δουλεια.
απο τη μια λες οτι ο jk21 το παιζει παντογνωστης και απο την αλλη λες οτι κανει αξιολογη δουλεια.μας δουλευεις??? τα μελη ειναι αυτα που τον ψαχνουν και οχι αυτος τα μελη.και ναι λοιπον δεν καταλαβαινω τι θες ακριβως να μας πεις με αυτη τη συζητηση απο ανοιξες για αλλη μια φορα.
απορω γιατι συνεχιζεις να μπαινεις εδω.για να βοηθησεις? αφου δεν βοηθας.για να μας την πεις για χιλιοστη φορα? μαλλον το βρηκα.
μιλας εσυ για προκαταληψη? εαν καποιος εχει προκαταληψη εισαι εσυ απεναντι στο δημητρη.και να σου πω και κατι τελευταιο? την εκτιμηση την κερδιζουμε με πραξεις και ο δημητρης την εχει κερδισει απ'ολους μας.κατι που εχει ενοχλησει απ'οτι φαινεται.
εγω σταματαω εδω τα off topic γιατι οτι ειχα να πω στο ειπα.

----------


## PAIANAS

Αφού ξέρεις ότι υπάρχει άλλο φόρουμ , θα ξέρεις ότι εκεί δεν μπαίνει ΚΑΝΕΙΣ αν δεν πληρεί κάποιες προδιαγραφές .Μπορούν να στο βεβαιώσουν φίλοι μου (πραγματικοί) από εδώ που δεν έχουν μπει..
Δεν δουλεύω, ούτε προσπαθώ να δουλέψω κανέναν .Ότι έχω να πω το λέω πάντα κατά πρόσωπο !
Λυπάμαι αν η αλήθεια πονάει .Κάποιοι πιθανώς να είστε μικροί ακόμη (ίσως)...Με την πάροδο του χρόνου, θα μάθετε να την αντέχετε και να την αντιμετωπίζετε !

Οι γιατροί είναι επιστήμονες -επαγγελματίες -διαπιστευμένοι ...και οι υπόλοιποι είμαστε χομπίστες !
Όσοι θέλουν να αυτοαναγορεύονται αλλιώς (έστω κι αν δεν το ομολογούν), πιστεύω ότι είναι κατακριτέοι απ'όλους μας ..
Αρκετά έχουμε υποφέρει σαν έθνος, σαν κοινωνία, σαν άτομα από ''σωτήρες'' κάθε είδους ..εγώ γι αυτούς μιλάω !

Αν εγώ ξεφύγω (όπως πιθανώς να έκανα πρόσφατα ), κάποιος πρέπει φιλικά να μου το πει ..Αυτό κάνω κι εγώ τώρα , βλέποντας υπερβολή 
Κρίνομαι από τα μέλη, όπως κρινόμαστε όλοι ..είτε κάνετε like ο ένας στον άλλον , είτε όχι ..
Και πάντα έχετε το ελεύθερο και τη δυνατότητα της διαγραφής μου, αν θεωρείτε ότι βλάπτω το φόρουμ ...
Αν δεν παραβιάζω όμως τους κανόνες του, θα πρέπει να με ανεχθείτε ..όχι εμένα , αλλά το οποιοδήποτε μέλος !

----------


## xarhs

ρε παιδια μεν ξεφευγουμε απο το θεμα............... το επικεντρο του θεματος ειναι η καρδερινα του αντρικου μην το ξεχναμε....!!!!!!!

----------


## mariakappa

εχεις δικιο χαρη.σταματαμε τα εκτος θεματος και επανερχομαστε στο θεμα μας.

----------


## PAIANAS

Και σίγουρα όχι τι κάνουν ( η δεν κάνουν ) , άλλα φόρουμς ...πάντοτε υπήρχαν και πάντοτε θα υπάρχουν ...Και δεν υπάρχει (ούτε μπορεί να υπάρξει) κανενός είδους ανταγωνισμός όταν μιλάμε για ένα κοινό χόμπυ !

----------


## giorgos_

'Άλλωστε πτηνίατροι εξειδικευμένοι στη χώρα μας είναι λίγοι...'

Εξειδικευμενοι πτηνιατροι ή εξειδικευμενοι σε πτηνα συντροφιας πτηνιατροι ενοεις Νικο;

----------


## PAIANAS

Γιώργο , κτηνίατροι υπάρχουν πολλοί ...Σοβαροί πτηνίατροι (που να μπορούν να ανταποκριθούν πάνω στις ασθένειες των μικρών πουλιών) λίγοι..

Δεν καταλαβαίνω ακόμη , γιατί η λίστα κτηνιάτρων να στέλνεται σε κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο μόνο με pm ..και να μην είναι δημόσια ..δημοσιευμένη ,
προσβάσιμη με ένα απλό ψάξιμο , στο κάθε μέλος ..
Αλλά, η διαχειριστική ομάδα ξέρει καλύτερα και ίσως θεωρεί ότι αυτό συνιστά διαφήμιση ....Φυσικά στέλνεται σε κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο, αλλά η γνώμη μου είναι ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι ορατή και ελεύθερη για όλους.

----------


## οδυσσέας

και μετά θα μπαίνω εγώ ο κομπλεξικός και θα λέω αυτός ο πτηνιατρος-κτηνίατρος είναι για τα μπάζα και αυτός είναι θεός και θα τρέχει η διαχείριση να μαζέψει τα ασυμμάζευτα.

----------


## PAIANAS

Πιθανώς να έχεις δίκιο ...σε θέματα όμως ''επιλογής'' γιατρού , το φόρουμ δεν φέρει ευθύνη και δεν παίρνει θέση .
*Εκεί μπορεί να δουλέψει το pm, ώστε να μην υπάρχουν ''παρανοήσεις''..

----------


## οδυσσέας

τώρα δίνονται μέσω π.μ. και τα δυο και είναι όλα μια χαρά.

----------


## jk21

περα απο το ξεκαθαρο θεμα οτι οταν χωρις να ζητησεις κατι ( που συνιστα εμπορικη επιχειρηση ή παροχη υπηρεσιων ) σου το εχουν σε σημειο δημοσιο εκτεθειμενο ,εστω και ασυνειδητα αυτο ειναι  διαφημηση (και μονιμη ) ,ειναι δεδομενο και εχει συμβει σε αλλους διαδικτυακους χωρους ,μελη να ειναι δυσαρεστημενα απο καποιον γιατρο  ή μπορει και να εχουν λογους να δειχνουν δυσαρεστημενα ή ευχαριστημενα απο εκεινον και το φορουμ δεν επιθυμει να συμβαλει στην δικαιη ή αδικη προσβολη της φημης ενος επιστημονα ή και της προβολης του .η λιστα απο οποιον ζητηθηκε ( πολλες φορες μαλιστα προταθηκε προς μελη που δεν το γνωριζανε ειτε απο αλλα απλα μελη ειτε απο τη διαχειριση ) δοθηκε σε ταχυστο χρονο και δεν ειναι λιγες οι φορες που εχουμε στειλει τη λιστα ταυτοχρονα (δεν χασαμε χρονο ουτε για να συννενοηθουμε ποιος θα την στειλει ) πανω απο ενας διαχειριστης .Επισης οσα μελη εχουν παει σε γιατρο και ειχαν καλες εμπειριες γνωριζουν οτι τους ζητησα (υποθετω και αλλα μελη της ομαδας ) ονοματα γιατρων για να την εμπλουτιζουμε συνεχως ! 

το φορουμ ηταν ,ειναι και θα ειναι υπερ της παροτρυνσης των μελων ,στο να εμπιστευονται την υγεια των πουλιων τους ,σε ατομα επιστημονικα καταρτισμενα για το θεμα .το φορουμ ηταν ειναι και θα ειναι διπλα σε καθε μελος που θελει ,αλλα δεν μπορει για λογους αποστασης ή οικονομικους να απευθυνθει σε γιατρο και ειναι και θα ειναι καυστικο σε οποιον βγηκε και εκφρασθηκε ευτελως για την αξια της ζωης των πουλιων και την ματαιοτητα να ξοδεψει χρηματα για αυτα .Αυτον ομως που λεει ετσι πρεπει να ειναι ,αλλα δεν μπορω βρε παιδια ,σταθηκε διπλα του ,πηρε (ειτε τα απλα μελη ειτε η διαχειριση ) τηλεφωνο σε γιατρους για να αποσπασει εστω και μια μη εγκυρη πληροφορια -βοηθεια και οσο μπορει ο καθενας με τις μη επιστημονικες γνωσεις του ,εδωσε τη γνωμη του για να βοηθησει .Αν κατα τυχη αυτη βοηθησε καποιους με αποτελεσμα και περισσοτεροι να της δινουν σημασια ,δεν νομιζω οτι πρεπει να απολογηθει και για αυτο ....  ειτε αν ηταν καθημερινη ,ειτε αν ηταν ημερα ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ  και ηταν αμαρτια ....

----------


## giorgos_

Οταν η γυναικα μου πηγε να γεννησει πηγε σε γυναικολογο μαιευτηρα, οταν εκαναν τα παιδια μου εμβολια τα πηγαινα σε παιδιατρο, οταν ο πατερας μου επαθε εμφραγμα τον πηγα σε καρδιολογο... Νικο δεν θελω να γινω γραφικος αλλα η εξειδικευση στην κτηνιατρικη ειναι ... Το οτι υπαρχουν πτηνιατροι στην Ελλαδα ειναι γεγονος αλλα με τι ασχολουνται οι περισσοτεροι, ειναι συνεργαζομενοι σε πτηνοτροφικες μοναδες.

----------


## giorgos_

Και για να επανελθω ποιοι ειναι οι καλοι πτηνιατροι που θα κανουν διαφορικη διαγνωση, που δεν θα μπερδευουν τη νοσο του μαρεκ με τη σαλμονελλωση χωρις να κανουν νεκροτομη;

----------


## αντρικος

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG] συγνωμη που αργησα....

----------


## jk21

συνεχισε την bactrimel που δινεις .παει να πρηστει καπως το εντερο .αν δεν δεις βελτιωση ψαξε για baycox .αν μαλιστα παρα την bactrimel δεις επιδεινωση πρεπει να βρεις το αλλο σκευασμα αμεσα .Εννοειτε (τα εχουμε πει και στην προσωπικη επικοινωνια ) αν βρεθει γιατρος που να γνωριζει ,να δει το πουλακι .Οταν με το καλο γινει καλα ,θα χαρω να γινει (αφου δυναμωσει λιγο ) αυτο που εξαρχης χωρις να σου πω εγω τιποτα (και εχει σημασια να το ξερουν τα μελη ) εχεις πει οτι θα κανεις στο πουλακι .Να γυρισει σπιτι του !

----------


## αντρικος

δυστυχος το baycox δεν το εχουμε στην κυπρο δημητρη κατι αλλο? αυτο θελω και εγω να γινει καλα και να γυρισει εκει που ανικει!!

----------


## jk21

αν δεν βρεις αλλο σκευασμα με την δραστικη ουσια toltrazuril (του baycox )  , τοτε αν το bactrimel  δεν κανει κατι ,δοκιμαζεις esb3 ή cosumix plus ( σουλφαχλωπυριδαζινη  και συνδιασμος τριμεθοπριμης σουλφαχλωρπυριδαζινης αντιστοιχα ) .Το bactrimel ειναι σαν το cosumix αλλα εχει σουλφομεθοξαζολη ,παρομοια σουλφοναμιδη ,αλλα οχι τοσο εξειδικευμενη ως κοκκιδιοστατικο οσο η σουλφαχλωπυριδαζινη .Δεν ειμαι ομως σιγουρος οτι υπαρχουν κοκκιδια ... περισσοτερο μικροβιο υποψιαζομαι και το bactrimel θελω να πιστευω θα βοηθησει .Οι κουτσουλιες δεν ειναι σαν του αρσενικου ,που πραγματι ηταν χαλια  ...

----------


## οδυσσέας

εγω θα εδινα baytril μην με ρωτησετε γιατι.

----------


## jk21

βασικα ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ αν εβλεπα οτι το bactrimel δεν εκανε κατι ,αλλα το πουλι δεν ειχε πιο σαφη εικονα κοκκιδιων στην πορεια (κοιλια ,κουτσουλιες ) θα ηταν αυτο που θα προτεινα στην πορεια .Ομως εξαρχης ειτε γιατι οι καρδερινες ειναι λιγο ευαισθητες  ,ειτε γιατι εχω ακουσει (απο εκτροφεις ιθαγενων )  οτι δεν προτιμουν να πινουν νερο οταν υπαρχει στην ποτιστρα ,δεν το προτεινα (και για τον φοβο μην υπαρχουν και κοκκιδια ) 

ΑΝΤΡΕΑ το σκευασμα που λεει ο Οδυσσεας ειναι το baytril 0.5 %    ή οποιο αλλο βρεις με ουσια την ενροφλοξασινη (enrofloxacine)

----------


## Lovecarduelis

> Ομως εξαρχης ειτε γιατι οι καρδερινες ειναι λιγο ευαισθητες  ,ειτε γιατι εχω ακουσει (απο εκτροφεις ιθαγενων )  οτι δεν προτιμουν να πινουν νερο οταν υπαρχει στην ποτιστρα ,δεν το προτεινα


Ισχυει αυτο που λεει ο Δημητρης, επιβεβαιωνω. Εγω παντως σε αντιστοιχες περιπτωσεις (οπως λεει και ο jk παει να πρηστει και εντερο) βαζω τα πουλια σε εσωτερικο χωρο
και χορηγω (με τον τροπο που μου εχει πει ο jk, με συριγγα και διαλυμενα τα φαρμακα μεσα σε νερο) baycox και baytril μαζι για πενθημερο.

----------


## jk21

ξεχωρη διαλυση ,ξεχωρη χορηγηση !!!! οχι μαζι στο ιδιο σκευος  κατα την χορηγηση λογω προβληματων φαρμακοκινητικης 

ο Αντρεας δεν ειναι παντα σπιτι για να δινει συνεχως στο στομα .του ζητησα εστω να το κανει αυτος ή συγγενης του μονο τις πρωτες μερες 

και πρεπει να επαναλαβω αυτο που φωναζουν ολοι οι σοβαροι πτηνιατροι (δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν το ακολουθουν ολοι δυστυχως ... ) .Οχι baytril αν δεν εχουν εξαντληθει αλλα μεσα ή δεν ειμαστε σε φανερα προχωρημενο σταδιο .Ειναι ενα απο τα αισχατα οπλα της κτηνιατρικης και δεν πρεπει να το συνηθισουν τα μικροβια !

----------


## οδυσσέας

σε τετοια περιπτωση οπως του αντρικου σιγουρα και με τα δυο baycox και baytril ειναι καλυτερα. 
εγω θα εδινα το baytril 0.5 % μια σταγονα στο στομα αδιαλυτο πρωι-βραδυ για σιγουρια οτι παιρνει την δοση και το baycox στην ποτιστρα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

για να μην μας μαλωσει ο Νικος ::  δεν ειμαστε γιατροι, αυτα που λεμε ειναι απο αυτα που εχουμε ακουσει-διαβασει απο αλλους εκτροφεις και θα τα καναμε σε αντιστοιχη περιπτωση στα δικα μας πουλια. αν τα ακολουθησεται ειναι με ευθηνη δικη σας.

----------


## PAIANAS

Kαλύτερα να σου βγει το μάτι, παρά το όνομα ..

Παρότι έμαθα το cosumix plus από το Δημήτρη και είναι ισχυρό αντιβιοτικό ..και στο διαδίκτυο αναφέρεται συχνά σαν αντικοκκιδιακό , δεν θα ήταν η 1η επιλογή μου αν ήμουν σχετικά σίγουρος για κοκκίδια.

http://www.vetnews.gr/katalogos-ktin...umix-plus.html

----------


## Lovecarduelis

> ξεχωρη διαλυση ,ξεχωρη χορηγηση !!!! οχι μαζι στο ιδιο σκευος  κατα την χορηγηση λογω προβληματων φαρμακοκινητικης


Ναι σωστα, δεν το διετυπωσα ορθως παραπανω.

----------


## jk21

αν το συγκρινει καποιος με το baycox ειναι ξεκαθαρο ,οτι οταν απαιτειται η χρηση κοκκιδιοκτονου ,το baycox ειναι πανω απο ολα  

σαν κοκκιδιοστατικο ,αν εννοεις οτι δεν αναφερεται στις  ενδειξεις ειναι γιατι απλα ,η εταιρια εχει αυτο το σκευασμα σε συνδιασμο με τριμεθοπριμη *ως αντιβιωση* 


*Ενδείξεις  
**
To COSUMIX ® PLUS έχει ενα ευρύ φάσμα δράσεως που καλύπτει Gram (+) και Gram (-) βακτηρίδια, όπως: 
Streptococcus, Staphylococcus, Micrococcus, Diplococcus, Salmonella, Klebsiella, Proteus, Bordetella καθώς και Escherichia coli και Haemophilus gallinarum. Το φάρμακο δεν είναι αποτελεσματικό κατά των ειδών Pseudomonas .
*

,δραστικοτερη σε σχεση με απλη σουλφαχλωρπυριδαζινη . Επειδη τα κοκκιδιοστατικα που παρασκευαζει ,προοριζομενα για κοτες και κρετοπαραγωγα πουλια που στη συντομη ζωη τους δεχονται τακτικοτατα κοκκιδιοστατικα (δεν τους ενδιαφερει πως θα ειναι η χλωριδα και πανιδα του πουλιου μετα απο ενα χρονο ...) δεν προοριζονται για αντιμετωπιση ισχυρης κοκκιδιωσης αλλα για προληπτικη χρηση (τα κοκκιδιοστατικα δεν μπορουν να αντιμετωπισουν προχωρημενη κοκκιδιωση ευκολα ) δεν εχουν αναγκη επιπλεον αντιβακτηριακου παραγοντα οπως η τριμεθοπριμη για να αντιμετωπισει πρωτογενεις ή δευτερογενεις μικροβιακες λοιμωξεις .Ετσι η ιδια εταιρια εχει το esb3 σαν κοκκιδιοστατικο .Αν προσεξετε ,για τον λογο αυτο (το που προοριζεται ) δεν αναφερονται καθολου τα isospora lacazei που υπαρχουν στα finches αλλα τα eimeria που υπαρχουν στις κοτες .Επισης το esb3 εχει περιεκτικοτητα σε σουλφαχλωρπυριδαζινη ,μεγαλυτερη του cosumix αν αυτο δοθει με την αναγραφομενη ως ελαχιστη αντιμικροβιακη δοση στο σκευασμα .Το αν αυτη μπορει να μεταβληθει ή οχι προς τα πανω για να εχει κοκκιδιοστατικη δραση ,αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα (πτηνιατρων ) που εχω γνωμη σαν απλος χομπιστας ,αλλα δεν αφορα το ευρυ κοινο ,γιατι μπορει να παρερμηνευθει .
http://www.vetnews.gr/katalogos-ktin...-zoa/esb3.html
*Ενδείξεις**
Κοκκιδίωση των πτηνών (κρεοπαραγωγικών ορνιθίων) οφειλόμενη σε μόλυνση από Eimeria acervulina(λεπτό έντερο), Ε. maxima (λεπτό έντερο), E . necatrix (λεπτό έντερο), E . tenella (τυφλό), ή E . brunetti (κατώτερα τμήματα του εντέρου). 
Κοκκιδίωση των ινδορνίθων οφειλόμενη σε μόλυνση από E . adenoides ( λεπτό έντερο, τυφλό και παχύ έντερο) ή E. meleagrimitis (δωδεκαδάκτυλο και λεπτό έντερο) και τις σαλμoνελλώσεις από μόλυνση απόSalmonella gallinarum .





Αν μιλαμε για υπαρκτο προβλημα κοκκιδιωσης στα finches ,το μονο αποτελεσματικο που συνηθως ολοι οι πτηνιατροι χρησιμοποιουν ,ειναι το baycox και εφοσον παραλληλα διαπιστωσουν και δευτερογενη βακτηριακη λοιμωξη (ειναι συχνο,αλλα οχι παντα  , σε τρυπια απο τα κοκκιδια εντερα ,να εχουμε προσβολη απο e coli ή αλλα μικροβια ) δινουν και σχετικη αντιβιωση 

το esb3 (σκετη σουλφοναμιδη ) μπορει παντα να αντιμετωπισει παραλληλα και e coli ; τι κανουμε αν δεν εχουμε δυνατοτητα γιατρου ,το πουλι ειναι χαλια (αρα κοκκιδια σε τελευταιο σταδιο ή και βακτηριακη λοιμωξη μαζι ή σκετη ) και πρεπει κατι να δωσουμε; 

για οσους εχουν σκοπο να δινουν προληπτικα  αντι esb3 (που και αυτο κακως το δινουν γιατι οι καρδερινες δεν ειναι κοτες να σφαζονται σε λιγους μηνες ) το cosumix plus να ξερουν οτι θα ξεκανουν τα πουλια μια ωρα αρχιτερα ,αφου η τριμεθοπριμη της ειναι ευρεως φασματος αντιβιωση και χτυπα σαν τετοια αντιβιωση και τους καλους μικροοργανισμους ακομη περισσοτερο απο σκετη σουλφοναμιδη 

για οσους πουνε οτι η sulfaclozine του esb3 ειναι αλλη σουλφοναμιση σε σχεση με την sulfachlorpyridazine του cosumix ,στη σελιδα της μαμας εταιριας 

*http://www.ah.novartis.com/products/..._poultry.shtml

*Description and Composition*
ESB 3 powder contains 30g Sulfaclozine (= Sulfachloropyrazine) sodium monohydrate per 100g.

----------


## PAIANAS

(Αν κάποιος -οι νομίζουν, ότι μόνο μου μέλημα είναι να την πω στο φίλο μου (γιατί τέτοιος είναι και από τους λίγους) , μάλλον έχουν καταλάβει λάθος (η έχω δώσει εγώ λάθος εικόνα).
Ο Δημήτρης και πολύτιμος είναι και πολλές φορές απαραίτητος. Πολλές φορές ίσως ''υπερβάλλει'' , αλλά ποιός θνητός δεν έχει κουσούρια ?
Οι φίλοι είναι φίλοι και όταν ''πληγώνουν'' και όταν στενοχωρούν ..εγώ έτσι έχω μάθει να εκτιμώ τον όρο ..)

Εδώ είναι κάποιες διευθύνσεις στην Κύπρο που ίσως βοηθήσουν ***********

Να ξέρουν ακόμη τα παιδιά από τη Μεγαλόνησο, ότι αν εκεί δε βρίσκουν κάποιο φάρμακο, αν το παραγγείλουν από εδώ ''σήμερα'', θα παραλάβουν αύριο.

----------


## jk21

Αφου ευχαριστησω θερμα  τον Νικο για τις κτηνιατρικες διευθυνσεις τις Κυπρου ,να πω οτι θα διαγραφει το λινκ  και κρατηθουν ολες οπως και οι αντιστοιχες ελληνικες ,στην σχετικη λιστα που εχουμε ,ετσι ωστε να ειμαστε συμφωνα και με τους γνωστους κανονες !

----------


## jk21

εννοειται αν μας ζητηθουν απο τον Αντρεα θα αποσταλουν αμεσως !

----------


## PAIANAS

Δε χρειάζεται να μ'ευχαριστείς ...ήμουν σίγουρος ότι θα το'σβηνες ....
Έτσι ..για να επιβεβαιώνεσαι εσύ ...αλλά κι εγώ !

Εύχομαι να τη βγάλει καθαρή η καρδερινούλα και να ξαναπετάξει υγιής !

----------


## jk21

Εγω Νικο εχω μια υπευθυνη θεση εδω μεσα ,να τηρω τους κανονες για ολους .Ειμαστε σε ενα θεμα που ανοιξε καποιος φιλος απο Κυπρο ,θα του ειναι ισως χρησιμο οτι ανεβασες και δεν θα συναντησει κανενα κωλλημα στο να εχει την πληροφορια και τα υπολοιπα δεν επιθυμω να τα σχολιασω στο  παρον θεμα .

----------


## VASSILIOS

Κανω επικολληση ποστ, σε συζητηση εγινε σημερα  στο facebook σχετικα με τα κοκκιδια. Δεν ξερω αν λεει κατι λιγοτερο, περισσοτερο ή τα ιδια απο αυτα που εγραψε ο Δημητρης (*jk21*) γιατι δεν τα εχω διαβασει ολα. Ειναι απο εκτροφεα ιθαγενων.
=========================================

* ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΧΘΗΚΕ ΕΝΑ ΘΕΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΚΟΚΚΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΡΤΗΘΗΚΑΝ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΑ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΘΕΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΚΟΚΚΙΔΙΑΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΑ.* 

*ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΛΥΨΕΙ ΤΟ 99%ΤΩΝ ΚΟΚΚΙΔΙΩΝ ΔΙΝΟΥΜΕ ESB3 KAI SE ANALOGIA 1ΠΡΟΣ 10 ΔΙΝΟΥΜΕ BAICOX 2,5 TAYTOXΡΟΝΑ.
ΕΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΛΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΞΑΣΘΕΝΗΣΕΙ ΔΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΒΙΤΑΜΙΝΗ ΑΠΕΥΘΕΙΑΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΜΕΙΓΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΘΕΤΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΛΙ Η ΖΑΧΑΡΗ(ΠΟΥ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΥΤΕΣ)ΒΑΣΙΚΟ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΛΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΔΥΝΑΜΟ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΡΕΣΚΟ ΜΕΙΓΜΑ 1 ΜΛ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑ ΜΕ ΣΥΡΙΓΓΑ ΙΝΣΟΥΛΙΝΗΣ 1 ΜΛ ΤΟ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ ΚΑΙ 1 ΜΛ ΣΟΥΡΟΥΠΟ.*


*Ο ΚΥΚΛΟΣ ΚΟΚΚΙΔΙΩΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ 5 6 7 ΜΕΡΩΝ ΕΠΩΑΣΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΥΓΩΝ,ΠΟΥ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΛΙ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΤΟΥ ΤΟΤΕ ΚΙΝΔΥΝΕΥΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΧΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΤΕ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΛΑΜΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΗΡΕΜΙΑ .(ΜΙΛΑΩ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΕΣ) ,ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕ ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΕΣ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΛΕΩ ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΙΘΑΓΕΝΗ.
*

*Η ΑΠΟΨΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 5 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΕΣ 6 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΕΟ ΚΥΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΟΛΑΠΤΑΤΕ .

ΚΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΑΝ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΝΤΙΒΙΩΣΗ ΣΥΜΠΛΕΓΑΜΑ ΒΙΤΑΜΙΝΗΣ Β ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΑΝΑΤΟΣ.ΕΤΣΙ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΔΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΡΟΦΗ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΚΚΙΔΙΑ,ΜΟΝΟ ΒΙΤΑΜΙΝΗ Κ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ .ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΜΟΝΗ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΙΜΟΡΑΓΙΚΟ ΣΟΚ ΣΤΟ ΕΝΤΕΡΟ.*

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω που στηριζει το ατομο αυτο οσα λεει για αναμιξη φαρμακων και καποιες συγκεκριμενες αναλογιες 

αλλα τα κοκκιδια χτυπιουνται αν διαγνωσθουν σε αρχικο σταδιο (προφανως με εξετασεις στο μικροσκοπιο των περιττωματων )  με κοκκιδιοστατικο πχ esb3  ,απλα για να μειωθουν σε μη παθογονο επιπεδο (αυτο εχει νοημα σε πουλια που δεν εχουν λογους πχ στρες αιχμαλωσιας  να τα αυξησουν ξανα στο πι και φι ,αλλα πχ σε καναρινια ή κοινωνικοποιημενες καρδερινες εκτροφης ... ουτε σε μη κοινωνικοποιημενες εχει νοημα ... ) 

σε προχωρημενο θελει baycox 5 μερες κενο αλλες 5-6 και επαναληψη αλλες 5 .Η συνεχεια θα κριθει μετα απο τα ευρηματα του μικροσκοπιου .σε ολο αυτο το διαστημα  εχουμε καθημερινη αλλαγη υποστρωματος ωστε να μην γυρισουν τα κοκκιδια στα πουλια μεσω των κουτσουλιων τους και των ωοκυστων που βρισκονται σε αυτες 

αν παραλληλα τα πουλια εχουν δευτερογενη λοιμωξη απο μικροβιο ,τοτε θελει και αντιβιωση .το ποια ειναι θεμα γιατρου .Βιταμινη Κ χρειαζεται στα κοκκιδιοστατικα (σουλφοναμιδες συγκεκριμενα ) που εχουν σαν παρενεργεια την προκληση αιμοραγιας στα αιμοφορα τριχοειδη αγγεια  που εγκαταλειπουν τα κοκκιδια που πεθαινουν (το κοκκιδιοστατικο τα εμποδιζει να τραφουν )  και αν εχει ηδη προκληθει για αλλους λογους (υπαρχουν ορατες ενδειξεις στην κοιλια ή στις κουτσουλιες για αιμοραγια ) 

δεν δινουμε βιταμινες Β οσο δινουμε φαρμακο  και το baycox το διαλυουμε σε γυαλινο σκευος .Δεν ξερω για αλλες αντιβιωσεις ,αλλα με baytril δεν μπορει να συνυπαρξει στην ιδια ποτιστρα ,μπορει ομως στον οργανισμο του πουλιου

----------


## αντρικος

Σημερα μπορω να πω οτι ειδα το κερδερινακι καπος καλυτερα πιο ζωηρο καιεκανε και λιγα τσιου ελπιζω να γινει καλα συντομα!

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Κανω επικολληση ποστ, σε συζητηση εγινε σημερα στο facebook σχετικα με τα κοκκιδια. Δεν ξερω αν λεει κατι λιγοτερο, περισσοτερο ή τα ιδια απο αυτα που εγραψε ο Δημητρης (*jk21*) γιατι δεν τα εχω διαβασει ολα. Ειναι απο εκτροφεα ιθαγενων.
> =========================================
> 
> *ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΧΘΗΚΕ ΕΝΑ ΘΕΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΚΟΚΚΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΡΤΗΘΗΚΑΝ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΑ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΘΕΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΚΟΚΚΙΔΙΑΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΑ.* 
> 
> *ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΛΥΨΕΙ ΤΟ 99%ΤΩΝ ΚΟΚΚΙΔΙΩΝ ΔΙΝΟΥΜΕ ESB3 KAI SE ANALOGIA 1ΠΡΟΣ 10 ΔΙΝΟΥΜΕ BAICOX 2,5 TAYTOXΡΟΝΑ.
> ΕΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΛΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΞΑΣΘΕΝΗΣΕΙ ΔΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΒΙΤΑΜΙΝΗ ΑΠΕΥΘΕΙΑΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΜΕΙΓΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΘΕΤΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΛΙ Η ΖΑΧΑΡΗ(ΠΟΥ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΥΤΕΣ)ΒΑΣΙΚΟ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΛΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΔΥΝΑΜΟ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΡΕΣΚΟ ΜΕΙΓΜΑ 1 ΜΛ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑ ΜΕ ΣΥΡΙΓΓΑ ΙΝΣΟΥΛΙΝΗΣ 1 ΜΛ ΤΟ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ ΚΑΙ 1 ΜΛ ΣΟΥΡΟΥΠΟ.*
> 
> 
> ...


αυτο το ποστ ειναι μια περιπτωση σαν αυτη που ειπε ο Νικος




> ...κάποιοι παρουσιάζονται και πλασσάρονται (ειδικά στο facebook) , σα γιατροί και παντογνώστες επί πάσας ασθένειας των πουλιών ..και κάποιοι άλλοι -νεότεροι- τους βλέπουν και τους ακούνε σα ''Θεούς''.
> Ο καθένας μας, μπορεί να ικανοποιεί το βίτσιο η τη ματαιοδοξία του..θέλει πολλή προσοχή, ειδικά σε θέματα ασθένειας!

----------


## jk21

ο καθενας Οδυσσεα εχει ηθικη ευθυνη οσων λεει . Δεν ειμαι γιατρος για να κανω διαγνωσεις και στις εκτιμησεις μου μπορει να πεφτω εξω .Ομως σε οποιον παιρνει την ευθυνη να δωσει φαρμακα στα πουλια του απο δικια μου προταση ,παντα η δοσολογια που δινει ,ειναι δοσμενη απο μενα ειτε βασισμενη επακριβως στα mg ανα κιλο πουλιου που συστηνονται σε σοβαρα κτηνιατρικα εγχειριδια τυπου bsava ,τυπου merckvetmaual κλπ και παραλληλα διασταυρωμενα εκει που η συνειδηση μου λεει ,οτι θα παρω ασφαλη συμβουλη .Βεβαια ολα αυτα αποτελουν δοσολογιες φαρμακων οταν πραγματι υπαρχει αναγκη χορηγησης τους .Δεν ξερω αν παντα οποτε προτεινα μια τετοια χορηγηση ,εκρινα σωστα ,αλλα εκρινα παντα υπο την προυποθεση οτι αυτος που ζητουσε τη γνωμη μου ,δεν θα επαιρνε καποια αντιστοιχη απο καποιο γιατρο .Στις αντιβιωσεις παντα ημουν διστακτικος και σε γνωστο φαρμακο που για καποιους εγινε και παρατσουκλι μου ,αν ειχα μεγαλυτερη ανεση να το προτεινω ,ειναι (ο ελασσων λογος ) γιατι η χρηση του αν εχει κατι αρνητικο (επειδη αποβαλλεται και δεν απορροφαται απο το αιμα ) ειναι οτι μπορει να εθιστουν οι μικροοργανισμοι που χτυπιουνται απο αυτο ,αλλα ( ο μειζων λογος ) και γιατι στην πορεια εχω διαπιστωσει εκ των πραγματων ,οτι για αιτιες που ειναι αποτελεσμα κακων τακτικων στα δεδομενα εκτροφης που ισχυουν σημερα ,αυτο που χτυπα ,εχει τεραστια εξαπλωση ....
  ... ειδικα γιατι ξερω οτι αν δεν το προτεινα σε καθε περιπτωση ,τα πουλια ηταν δεδομενο (βασει αντιληψεων που ειχα καθιερωθει στον εκτροφικο χωρο ) οτι θελανε δεν θελανε ,θα φορτωνοτανε με δηλητηρια (ιβερμεκτινη ) και αντιβιωσεις οι οποιες μαλιστα ειναι εντελως παροχυμενες ή και απαγορευμενες για χρηση σε ζωα που τρωει ο ανθρωπος ,για τοξικοτητες που δημιουργουν ...

----------


## PAIANAS

replay ..
..όπως υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις, που οι οργανισμοί των πουλιών φορτώνονται με φάρμακα και αντιβιώσεις, ο κάτοχος του πουλιού επιβαρύνεται με αρκετά (ειδικά για την εποχή ) χρήματα (το cosumix π.χ. έχει 16 ευρώ) ..πολλοί ''ματώνουν'' όντας απλήρωτοι η άνεργοι, θεωρώντας ότι πρέπει ν'ακούσουν τον κάθε ''ειδικό'' γιατρό του διαδικτύου για να σώσουν το φτερωτό τους φίλο..και τελικά πολλοί από αυτούς καταλήγουν να χάσουν τα πουλιά τους (και τα χρήματα τους), εμπιστευόμενοι άτομα ''διάσημα'' του χώρου μας. 
Πιθανότατα, πολλοί από αυτούς να είχαν ξοδέψει λιγότερα και να είχαν σώα και υγιή τα πουλάκια τους, κάνοντας το αυτονόητο...πηγαίνοντας σε κτηνίατρο. 
Πολλοί από αυτοί, δεν θα πουν ποτέ δημόσια ''άκουσα τον paiana και την πάτησα''..αντίθετα οι ωφελημένοι από κάποια άλλη διάγνωση, θα πουν ''χάρη στον paiana'' έσωσα το πουλάκι μου, διαδίδοντας το μύθο και ισχυροποιώντας το εγώ του κάθε ενός .

Κάθε νόμισμα έχει πάντα δύο όψεις και η σοφή ρήση των αρχαίων ''παν μέτρον άριστον'' (και στις διαγνώσεις), έχει και εδώ αξία και εφαρμογή.

----------


## PAIANAS

A και κάτι ακόμα ..σημαντικό !
Επειδή κάποιοι καλοπροαίρετοι θα σκεφθούν ότι αυτός -αφού είναι και αλλού- ασκεί κριτική προς ''άγρα πελατών'' - μελών, δίνω το δικαίωμα (για να μην πω ότι είναι υποχρέωση του καθενός), όποιον ''πλησιάσω'' η σε όποιον πω άλλη επωνυμία φόρουμ και τον ''ωθήσω'' έτσι να εγγραφεί εκεί , να με καταγγείλει δημόσια !

----------


## jk21

Ειναι δεδομενο οτι το καλυτερο που εχει να κανει ενας που εχει αρρωστο πουλακι ,ειναι να απευθυνθει σε εξειδικευμενο πτηνιατρο ,μην υπολογιζοντας καν αν τελικα θα του στοιχισει λιγοτερα ή περισσοτερα .Οσο αφορα την συνενοχη μου στο σφαλμα αυτων των ατομων ,οταν επιλεγουν να δωσουν φαρμακο που ισως να τους προτεινα εγω ,συνηθως παιρνουν 2 των 3 ευρω το πολυ το καθενα . Cosumix σπανια προτεινω γιατι δεν ειναι ευκολο ουτε να το βρουν οπως φαρμακα που υπαρχουν σε φαρμακειο ,και σε οσους το εχω προτεινει ειναι γιατι εχει τυχει να τους δωσω απο το δικο μου .Ακριβηνε τοσο; Χαιρομαι που εχεις αυτη τη θεση σημερα ,αλλα δεν θυμαμαι να ειχες την ιδια ευαισθησια να κριτικαρεις δημοσια οσους συστηνανε την αμφοτερακινη ως ασφαλεστερο φαρμακο της νυστατινης ,ενω ειναι γνωστες οι παρενεργειες της  που την κανουν μη εισαγωμενο φαρμακο στην ελλαδα  και  που οι πληροφοριες μου λενε οτι ερχεται με ιδιωτικη εισαγωγη στην ελλαδα στην τιμη των 50 ευρω τα ελαχιστα γραμμαρια  ....

----------


## PAIANAS

Έχεις εμμονή με κάποιο συγκεκριμένο άτομο .

Για να ερεθιστείς περισσότερο, θα σου πω ότι κάποιοι άνθρωποι, είτε ήταν έμποροι,είτα χομπίστες (είτε και από τα δύο), υπήρξαν ''δάσκαλοι'' στην Ελληνική εκτροφική κοινότητα και δεν αποκαθηλώνονται εύκολα (όπως και ο jk φυσικά)..

Ένα παλιό ρητό λέει ''αν δεν μπορείς να το αποφύγεις, χαλάρωσε να το απολαύσεις'' .

Κανείς μας δε διεκδικεί το αλάθητο, και αυτό που ανέφερα παραπάνω για χρήματα, έχω μαρτυρία ότι κάποιος άνεργος, ακούγοντας συμβουλές, ξόδεψε καμμιά 100ή ευρώ και έκλαψε στο τέλος και τα πουλάκια του ..μπορεί να συνέβαινε έτσι κι αλλιώς...αλλά άλλο να το πάθεις από τον -χ- ανεπαρκή γιατρό και άλλο από τον γιατρό-paiana-whatever !

Αυτό που λέω σελίδες τώρα, είναι να είμαστε -ΟΛΟΙ- φειδωλοί σε ιατρικές συμβουλές !

----------


## jk21

ημουνα σαφης .δεν εχω εμμονη με κανεναν . δεν ξερω αν εσυ εχεις εμμονη με καποιον ή οχι ,αλλα δεν μου εξηγησες γιατι δεν ειχα δει καποιο παρομοιο ποστ δικο σου και τοτε .... ποτε δεν ειναι αργα ξερεις !

για να αποκαθηλωθει καποιος πρεπει πρωτα να υψωθει .εγω τουλαχιστον ειμαι ενα με ολα τα μελη !

----------


## PAIANAS

Τότε ήμουν ''μαθητής'' ..τώρα νοιώθω ακόμη έτσι, αλλά έχω αποκτήσει (μαζί με την ελάχιστη εμπειρία ) και κριτική ικανότητα.

Εσύ είσαι ''δάσκαλος'' κι αυτή η ιδιότητα δεν αποβάλλεται ρε φίλε εύκολα...όλοι μέλη της κοινότητας είμαστε ..και πάνω απ'όλα φίλοι ...στο ζυγούρι, στην παρέα, στην πλάκα και στην κόντρα !

Κανονίστε αποκριάτικο πάρτυ να ντυθώ Γερμανός για να στη σπάσω !

----------


## jk21

Το αποκριατικο παρτυ ειναι υπο σκεψη και αν υπαρξει η συμμετοχη των μελων ,θα γινει !

ειμαι δασκαλος μονο στα ηλεκτρονικα !

τωρα που εχεις αποκτησει και κριτικη ικανοτητα ,πως κρινεις το να συστηνει καποιος που δεν ειναι πτηνιατρος,την αμφοτερικινη εως ασφαλες σκευασμα με ελαχιστες παρενεργειες; ο οποιοσδηποτε ,οχι καποιος συγκεκριμενος

----------


## VASSILIOS

> Τότε ήμουν ''μαθητής'' ..τώρα νοιώθω ακόμη έτσι, αλλά έχω αποκτήσει (μαζί με την ελάχιστη εμπειρία ) και κριτική ικανότητα.
> 
> Εσύ είσαι ''δάσκαλος'' κι αυτή η ιδιότητα δεν αποβάλλεται ρε φίλε εύκολα...όλοι μέλη της κοινότητας είμαστε ..και πάνω απ'όλα φίλοι ...στο ζυγούρι, στην παρέα, στην πλάκα και στην κόντρα !
> 
> Κανονίστε αποκριάτικο πάρτυ να ντυθώ Γερμανός για να στη σπάσω !



*ΑΒΑΤΟΝ *  *ζυγούρι ενόψει* :winky:

----------


## PAIANAS

Χωρίστε μωρέ το νήμα ..το'σκισα πάλι ! 

Δημήτρη την αμφοτερικίνη θα την έδινα σε περιπτώσεις megavacteria , αλλά δεν είμαι σε θέση να διαγνώσω τη συγκεκριμένη ασθένεια .Αυτό μπορεί να το κάνει μόνο ο γιατρός μετά τις σχετικές εξετάσεις !
http://translate.google.gr/translate...ed=0CCwQ7gEwAA

http://translate.google.gr/translate...ed=0CC0Q7gEwAA

http://translate.google.gr/translate...ed=0CCwQ7gEwAA

http://translate.google.gr/translate...ed=0CDQQ7gEwAQ

...Και μιας και αναφέρθηκε ο άρχοντας και ο οργανωτής των ζυγουροκαταστάσεων ...ο ΑΒΑΤΟΝ γιατί δε γράφει ??...μήπως τον πίκρανε κανείς ...άθελά του ?????

----------


## adreas

Νικόλα  στο  μέρος μου  έχει  4,5 η  5  ευρώ το  cosumix. Ποτέ  δεν έχει  ανέβει  τόσο!!!

----------


## jk21

> τωρα που εχεις αποκτησει και κριτικη ικανοτητα ,πως κρινεις το να συστηνει καποιος που δεν ειναι πτηνιατρος,την αμφοτερικινη εως ασφαλες σκευασμα με ελαχιστες παρενεργειες; ο οποιοσδηποτε ,οχι καποιος συγκεκριμενος




αυτη ηταν η ερωτηση μου και οχι για το megabacteria ..... αν σε ενδιαφερει παντως εχουμε και κατι στα ελληνικα 

*Μegabacteria - Macrorhabdus Ornithogaster - Avian Gastric Yeast*
ας ξαναγυρισουμε στην καρδερινουλα του ΑΝΤΡΕΑ και ευχομαι αυριο να εχουμε ξανα καλα νεα ,ωστε συντομα να γυρισει εκει που ανηκει ,οπως και αλλα πουλακια που περασαν απο τα χερια μελων μας και μαζι με αυτην ,να γυρισει και ο Ανδρεας επισημα σελιδα (ανεπισημα το εχει ηδη κανει ) στα εκτροφικα του πιστευω πανω στα αγριοπουλια ! 

greekbirdclub go on !

----------


## PAIANAS

Ανδρέα η συσκευασία που έχω πάρει εγώ είναι των 50 γρ. σε άσπρο φάκελλο της Novartis και με διανομέα την χρεωκοπημένη ALAPIS.
Αν γράψω όμως το όνομα πετ-κτηνιατρικά φάρμακα που το πήρα, θα σβηστεί γιατί δεν επιτρέπεται.
Τουλάχιστον μέσα από την κουβέντα, όσα μέλη διάβασαν μπορούν να προφυλακτούν, γνωρίζοντας τώρα την τιμή που έγραψες. 
Να γιατί η κουβέντα στα φόρουμς θα πρέπει να συγκρίνει στενοχωρώντας ίσως κάποιους που κερδοσκοπούν...

Τώρα πως φτάσαμε να πρέπει εγώ να σχολιάσω της παρενέργειες της αμφοτερακίνης...για μένα είναι τι κάνεις Γιάννη, κουκιά σπέρνω .
Χαίρομαι πάντως γιατί στη μετάφραση του κειμένου που υπάρχει για τα megavacteria, αναφέρεται σαν πιο συνηθισμένο φάρμακο για την καταπολέμηση της ..

Φυσικά και greekbirdclub go on ..
Όλα τα φόρουμς προσφέρουν και έχουν να προσφέρουν. Θεωρώ περιττή την υπενθύμιση και ίσως δείγμα ενόχλησης από την επιμονή κάποιου που απλά υπενθυμίζει και υπογραμμίζει τη σωστή διάσταση του ρόλου τους  .
Αν πάλι η τελευταία παράγραφος, είναι μομφή προς το πρόσωπο μου και το ρόλο μου σε σχέση με τα αγριοπούλια, θα είναι φθηνό και μικρόψυχο...και μάλλον το κατάλαβα λάθος, γιατί τυχαίνει να είναι γραμμένο από το Δημήτρη !

----------


## οδυσσέας

Νικο τα Kαρδερινάκια Pezzati σου αρεσουν?

----------


## jk21

οχι ουδεμιαν σχεση με το προσωπο σου δεν ειχε η τελευταια παραγραφος !!!

για πολοστη επισης φορα σου ξανατονιζω οτι δεν σου ειπα να σχολιασεις την αμφοτερακινη αλλα το γεγονος ενας μη γιατρος αλλα μελος καποιου φορουμ ( οπως σχολιασες οτι γινεται εδω απο αλλους για αλλα φαρμακα  )να την παρουσιαζει ως φαρμακο ασφαλες   ,με ελαχιστες παρενεργειες . καθε φαρμακο εχει καποιες χρησεις και οταν οι γιατροι κρινουν οτι πρεπει να δοθει ,οτι παρενεργειες και να εχει  , μπορει και να δινετε (αν και το συγκεκριμενο οχι στην ελλαδα ) .ειναι ωριμος και ακινδυνος ενας που συστηνει   ενα τετοιο φαρμακο ως σχεδον ασφαλες  και δεν ειναι γιατρος  ; οχι ενας συγεκριμενος ! ο οποιοσδηποτε το κανει  .η ερωτηση ξεκαθαρη και ελπιζω και η απαντηση απο ενα Νικο που εχει πια και κριτικη ικανοτητα 


επισης κανενας κανονας του φορουμ δεν απαγορευει συζητηση περι προιοντων ,ουτε αναφορα των τιμων τους για ενημερωση των μελων .οταν αυτα ειναι γνωστα στα μελη ,σε οποιο μαγαζι και να πανε ,ξερουν να κρινουν αν τους κοροιδευουν ή οχι !

----------


## PAIANAS

Όποιος το κάνει είναι ανεύθυνος Δημήτρη και θα πρέπει όποιος το αντιλαμβάνεται να παίρνει θέση..αυτό ακριβώς έλεγα πριν κάποια πόστς .. 
Αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι έχω πρόβλημα -γραπτής τουλάχιστον -επικοινωνίας .Αυτό ακριβώς έγραψα και το έκανε παράθεση και ο Κώστας ..
Θέλεις συγκεκριμένη καταδίκη ?...να σταματήσουμε όλοι οι άσχετοι η ημιμαθείς η εμπειρικοί να δίνουμε αβέρτα κουβέρτα φάρμακα πιθανολογώντας ασθένειες ...είναι διαπίστωση αν όχι κραυγή αγωνίας ..Κάτω από τον οίστρο για βοήθεια ''στο καημένο το πουλάκι'', στην ικανοποίηση ότι το σώσαμε, έχουμε γίνει παντογνώστες και έχουμε ξεφύγει ..Γράφω τα ίδια πράγματα 2-3 σελίδες τώρα ..Αν συμφωνείς μαζί μου στα παραπάνω αυτονόητα , γράψε ένα ''συμφωνούμε'' και πάμε παρακάτω ..Αν όχι, νομίζω ότι κούρασα και γενικώς το κουράσαμε ..ι

----------


## jk21

συμφωνω ...υπαρχει λοιπον ενα ανοικτο ακομα νημα καπου αλλου και πηγαινε χαρακτηρισε εκει ανευθυνο καποιον που το εχει ηδη κανει ,οπως σωστα χαρακτηριζεις οσους το κανουν σε λιγοτερο επικινδυνα φαρμακα !

----------


## PAIANAS

Υπέδειξε μου που, κι αν είναι κάπου που γράφω και συμμετέχω τώρα (κι όχι πριν π.χ. ένα χρόνο), φυσικά και θα το κάνω και με πολύ πιο καυστικό τρόπο και δεικτικό τρόπο  ..Δυστυχώς όμως το μόνο φόρουμ που διαβάζω και λιγότερο συμμετέχω (για τους γνωστούς σου λόγους) τον τελευταίο χρόνο, είναι το greekbirdclub go on .

----------


## jk21

αν το θετεις ετσι ,αν δε το κανεις εκει ,να το κανεις εκει που εισαι πια ενεργος και να εισαι συγκεκριμενος και καυστικος ! το ιδιο ειναι 

προχωραμε και σε περιμενω ενεργο εδω σε αυτα που σε κρατανε και οχι σε αυτα που διαφωνεις !

----------


## αντρικος

γεια σας παιδια πολυ καλυτερα η καρδερινα πολυ πιο ζωηρη δεν ειναι φουσκομενη πλεον και θα ηθελα να πω ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω σε ολους ειδικα στον κυριο δημητρη jk21 συγνωμη που δεν εγραφα νεα απλα ετυχε κατι πολυ σοβαρο σπιτη και ηταν δισκολο..

----------


## jk21

συνεχιζεις την αγωγη και αν γινεται μην το αλλαξεις να δινεις κατευθειαν στο στομα ! αλλαγη υποστρωματος καθε μερα

----------


## αντρικος

αυτο κανω φιλε δημητρη και πανε ολα καλα!

----------


## αντρικος

ελευθερη η καρδερινα το πρωι στην φυση της εδιχνε πολυ καλα και δεν αντεξα αλλο να την εχω στο κλουβι πεταξε μακρια εβγαλα και βιντεο αν και συντομο εχω βγαλει!

----------


## jk21

ποσες μερες ειχε κανει θεραπεια; θυμισε μου  ... βασικα ηθελα να την ενισχυσεις και με πολυβιταμινη  ... ελπιζω να βρει τροφη ευκολα 

περιμενουμε το βιντεο !!!

----------


## αντρικος

Εχει 7 μερες σημερα δημητρη αλλα την ιδα πολυ καλα καλαιδουσε το πρωι και λεω αρκετα θα φυγεις ενιωσα ενα βαρος να φευγει απο πανο μου σοβαρα τελια αισθηση!!! Μολις παω σπιτη ανεβαζω βιντεο!!

----------


## jk21

> σοβαρα τελια αισθηση!!!


αν βρεις καποιον που θα κανει το ιδιο και δεν θα νοιωσει παρομοια  ...... ειναι κατι που εχω πει σε ολους οσους ετυχε να το συζητησω ,πριν αφησουν καποιο πουλακι !

----------


## αντρικος

Ναι ειλικρινα μολις εφυγε απο το χερι μου εφυγε και ενα βαρος και ενιωσα οτι εκανα κατι καλο!!

----------


## lagreco69

> Ναι ειλικρινα μολις εφυγε απο το χερι μου εφυγε και ενα βαρος και ενιωσα οτι εκανα κατι καλο!!


Εκανες κατι υπεροχο!! μπραβο!!! Ανδρεα.  :Happy:

----------


## mariakappa

Μπραβο αντρεα  :winky:

----------


## jk21

το βιντεακι της απελευθερωσης και οτι αξιζει να ακολουθησει ,μεταφερθηκαν σε νεο θεμα εδω

*Απελευθέρωση καρδερίνας στη Μεγαλόνησο !*

----------


## giorgos_

> Ναι ειλικρινα μολις εφυγε απο το χερι μου εφυγε και ενα βαρος και ενιωσα οτι εκανα κατι καλο!!


Πιστευω οτι κακως την αφησες ελευθερη ΤΩΡΑ, θα επρεπε να περιμενεις.
Οι απανταχου των κινηματων της απελευθερωσης θα επρεπε να κανουν και λιγη περισσοτερη δουλεια και να βαζουν καποιους παραγοντες για την απελευθερωση.
Αντρικο βαλε καπου τροφη και νερο αλλα αν ξαναεπιστρεψει να ξερεις οτι δεν σου ανηκει μπορει να της κανεις το τραπεζι για παρα πολυ χρονο, αλλα να εισαι σιγουρος οτι αν ειναι καλα σε κανα μηνα θα σε χαιρετησει και τοτε θα πρεπει να σου φυγει το βαρος.

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ειχα πει του Ανδρεα μετα την αναρρωση να ενισχυθει καποιες μερες με πολυβιταμινη .Απο κει και περα σε περιοχη πιο ζεστη απο μας (στην Κυπρο ) ,σε περιβαλλον που ειναι μεσα στη φυση (δεν ξερω αν ειδες το βιντεο ) και με τροφη για το πουλι σιγουρα υπαρκτη ,με ενα πουλι που δεν ειχε χρονια στην αιχμαλωσια , νομιζω δεν θα το καθυστερουσε ετσι κι αλλιως .

Αλλα αν ακουσες το πουλι τη στιγμη που εφευγε στο βιντεο .... μια χαρα διατρανωσε σφυριχτα και ζωντανα  την ανακυρυξη της ελευθεριας του !

----------


## giorgos_

Αγαπητε Δημητρη ξερεις πολυ καλα οτι ο γραπτος λογος ειναι ΞΕΡΟΣ. Δεν ηταν σε καμια περιπτωση η προθεση μου να σε θιξω. Απλα θα πρεπει να δουμε καποια πραγματα διαφορετικα. Απελευθερωνουμε ενα πουλι γιατι; Για να αισθανθουμε καλα εμεις ή για να του δωσουμε μια ευκαιρια ακομη; Αν το κανουμε για το δευτερο δε θα πρεπει να βαλουμε εμεις σα νοημονα οντα καποιες παραμετρους; Εκει θα πρεπει να γινει μια μεγαλη κουβεντα για τον τροπο, τον τοπο, την εποχη, τον καιρο, ... της απελευθερωσης για να μπορεσει το πουλακι να εχει τις πιθανοτητες να κανει αυτο το οποιο το ειχε πλασμενο η φυση πριν την αιχμαλωσια.

----------


## jk21

Oχι βρε Γιωργο ,δεν ειπα οτι ηθελες να με θιξεις .Καλα κανεις και το λες ,αλλα θα βοηθουσε ακομα και με την ευκαιρια αυτη ,να πεις τα στανταρ αυτα .Εχει τυχει σε αλλα ποστ να το ξανασυζητησω το θεμα και να αναφερω τις παραμετρους που εγω πιστευω οτι πρεπει να υπαρχουν .Δεν ειναι ιδια τα δεδομενα σε καθε περιπτωση πχ αν ειχαμε ενα πουλι 2 χρονια στο κλουβι ,θα χρειαζοτανε καποια προσαρμογη .Αν ηταν ελλαδα και την κυριακη ο καιρος θα ηταν παλι χαλια ,θα υπηρχε καποια μικρη αναβολη .Σε αλη περιπτωση (του nick13 ) για το λογο αυτο πηγαμε σχεδον 10 μερες πισω την απελευθερωση .Επισης εχει σημασια ο χωρος που θα φυγει το πουλι .Να εχει κοντα δεντρα για καλυψη (πυκνα σχετικα ) την ημερα και κουρνιασμα το βραδυ ,να εχει νερο να πιει (αν και αν χρειαστει θα φαει απο ενστικτο χορταρικα ) ,να εχει τροφη να φαει (ηδη υπαρχει φουλ ζωχος παντου και οχι μονο ) .

----------


## giorgos_

> Oχι βρε Γιωργο ,δεν ειπα οτι ηθελες να με θιξεις .Καλα κανεις και το λες ,αλλα θα βοηθουσε ακομα και με την ευκαιρια αυτη ,να πεις τα στανταρ αυτα .Εχει τυχει σε αλλα ποστ να το ξανασυζητησω το θεμα και να αναφερω τις παραμετρους που εγω πιστευω οτι πρεπει να υπαρχουν .Δεν ειναι ιδια τα δεδομενα σε καθε περιπτωση πχ αν ειχαμε ενα πουλι 2 χρονια στο κλουβι ,θα χρειαζοτανε καποια προσαρμογη .Αν ηταν ελλαδα και την κυριακη ο καιρος θα ηταν παλι χαλια ,θα υπηρχε καποια μικρη αναβολη .Σε αλη περιπτωση (του nick13 ) για το λογο αυτο πηγαμε σχεδον 10 μερες πισω την απελευθερωση .Επισης εχει σημασια ο χωρος που θα φυγει το πουλι .Να εχει κοντα δεντρα για καλυψη (πυκνα σχετικα ) την ημερα και κουρνιασμα το βραδυ ,να εχει νερο να πιει (αν και αν χρειαστει θα φαει απο ενστικτο χορταρικα ) ,να εχει τροφη να φαει (ηδη υπαρχει φουλ ζωχος παντου και οχι μονο ) .


Τα στανταρ πιθανον να τα ξερουν σε καποια οργανωση περιθαλψης αγριων ζωων αν και στην εποχη που ζουμε μαλλον υπο καταργηση ειναι. Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι αν θα κανει καποιος απελευθερωση θα πρεπει να την κανει μεσα ανοιξης αρχες καλοκαιριου. Θα πρεπει να δινει σταδιακα χορταρικα και ωριμους - ημιωριμους σπορους με αυξανομενη συχνοτητα στο σητηρεσιο του πουλιου, σιγα σιγα θα πρεπει να καλυφτουν οι σποροι που ετρωγε το πουλι , πολυ καλη μεθοδος για τις καρδερινες ειναι μεσα σε ξερο συκο. Θα πρεπει το πουλι να παει σε μεγαλο κλουβι, οσο μεγαλυτερο τοσο το καλυτερο, με πολυ λιγα ξυλακια πιθανως 1 το πολυ 2 και σιγα σιγα την τροφη καλυμενη και απομακρυσμενη. Το αφηνουμε σε μερη που εχουμε δει οτι δεν υπαρχουν θηρευτες βαζουμε στο κλουβι εξωτερικα μια μπανιερα με κεχρι και βρωμη μονο σε περιπτωση που ξαναρθει. Παλια βγαζαμε και τα φαγωμενα φτερα τα "μπασια" πριν 40 μερες.

----------


## jk21

συμφωνω με ολα ,απλα στο θεμα της εποχης ναι μεν τοτε ειναι ιδανικα (περισσοτερη τροφη ..... περισσοτεροι βεβαια και οι θηρευτες  που θελουν να ταισουν τα μικρα τους ) αλλα πρεπει καποιες φορες να μετριεται και το επειγον της υποθεσης .Σε πουλια αγρια προσφατα πιασμενα ή σε πουλια που εχουν προσφατα ξεπερασει κοκκιδια ,καλα ειναι να μην περιμενουμε πολυ γιατι αντιστοιχα στις δυο περιπτωσεις , ξερουν τι να αναζητησουν μολις βγουνε ,ειτε γιατι αν μεινουν και αλλο ,το προβλημα θα επανελθει 

σε πολλες απο τις απελευθερωσεις που εχουν γινει εδω ,ειτε on line ειτε σε προσωπικη επικοινωνια ,εχουν σχεδον ολα ειπωθει οσα ανεφερες 

για το θεμα της οργανωσης που λες ... εισαι και θεσσαλος απο οτι ξερω ....  θα εχεις συντομα πμ με ενα ..... << δωρακι >>

----------

